# Type-B British Standard Merchant Ships WW1



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Does any member have, or know of the whereabouts, of plans, particularly "general arrangement" {no matter how simplified, or what scale] of this class of ship built in considerable numbers in British shipyards circa 1919/20?
[neither the NMM or the Sawyer & Mitchell definitive book on the subject has such]


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, Which Mitchell And Sawer Volume Haveu Looked At, ? The Thin Hard Cover 1st Edition, Or The Massive 2nd Edition, ? That One Has A Diagram Of An Empire B.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Empire B*

Is This Good Enough ?


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*B Type*



stores said:


> Is This Good Enough ?


SORRY I THOUGHT IT WAS EMPIRE B TYPE U WANTED


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

STORES,

As you have realised it is the WW1 Type B I am looking for (WAR ROEBUCK/GAIRSOPPA). Thanks for your response though


----------



## ex deep blue water man (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi I can help you on this one.
There is a book by P.N. Thomas called British Ocean Tramps, volume 1, Builders and Cargoes.
There is a GA of a std A named War Thistle on page 56, and the lines are on page 59.
Basically the "only" difference is that the type A had no tween decks but the type B's did.
You have to be really careful here, as a fair few of these had been laid down but were still under construction at the war's end and they got bought off the stocks by shipping companies and finished to their own specification. Whilst the hull will be pretty much the same, the superstructure on the photo of Gairsoppa on Wikipedia is very different from the GA in the book and is more like the superstructure on "War Keep/Saint Dunstan" which is illustrated on page 58.

I've had the devils own job getting information on War Lapwing which was laid down by Camell Lairds in '17 and completed during '19 as "Bogota" for PSNC. I'm 18 months into building a working model at 1/128 scale and the research has been- frustrating! 

If you can't lay your hands on a copy of the book, pm me and I'll try and send you a scan of the relevant pages ( sorry I'm a techno- luddite, I can just about cope with logging on)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

ex deep blue water man said:


> Hi I can help you on this one.
> There is a book by P.N. Thomas called British Ocean Tramps, volume 1, Builders and Cargoes.
> There is a GA of a std A named War Thistle on page 56, and the lines are on page 59.
> Basically the "only" difference is that the type A had no tween decks but the type B's did.
> ...


Was sitting within arm's reach of _British Ocean Tramps Vol 1_ and a scanner whilst reading your post. See attached scan of war Thistle from P N Thomas's book.


----------

